# start Apache(or whatever) service without network connection

## waldauf

Hi folks,

how I can start Apache service without connection to network. If I type rc-service apache2 start i see this output message:

```

* WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started

* WARNING: apache2 is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started

```

For example I travel via train and I want to edit some web pages. So I need run Apache but it won't start.

Can somebody help me?

Thanks.

----------

## massimo

Check /etc/conf.d/rc and modify RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING for your needs.

----------

